# Xanax causing more gas??



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

I've had IBS for over 10 years now, at least. I have tried just about every medication to help calm the daily symptoms of gas, incomplete evacuation, alternating constipation and diarrhea, etc. etc. It's so frustrating!! I decided to try taking a maintenance dose of xanax, which is a very low dose of .25 (and I even cut the pill in half). It helps with the anxiety, but the gas has tripled or maybe quadrupled!!







Has anyone noticed this effect with xanax? If so, does this side effect taper off as your system adjusts to the drug? I wanted to give this medication a chance, but the gas, bloating, and trapped air is killing me. Any suggestions are welcome!! Thanks for reading this. Darlene


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I take Xanax but not regularly maybe once every two weeks for anxiety and have not noticed any side effect like that. I just get tired and usually nap for an hour. I do take it with lots of water. No gas for me.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I take Xanax but not regularly maybe once every two weeks for anxiety and have not noticed any side effect like that. I just get tired and usually nap for an hour. I do take it with lots of water. No gas for me.


----------



## carole (May 30, 2000)

Hi Darlene. I have been on a low dose of xanax for approximately one year and have never had a gas problem or bloating with it. Is it possible that you are doing something different other than taking xanax? It really helps me to calm down. I also only take it (.25mg) in the evening.Hope you feel better.Carole


----------



## carole (May 30, 2000)

Hi Darlene. I have been on a low dose of xanax for approximately one year and have never had a gas problem or bloating with it. Is it possible that you are doing something different other than taking xanax? It really helps me to calm down. I also only take it (.25mg) in the evening.Hope you feel better.Carole


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I take Xanax 3 times a day and have been for years...another condition.I don't recall how I reacted when I first started taking it.Could it be that the trapped air is from something else or from the Xanax lowering the movement of your gut? See what happens without Xanax.Let us know what happens.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I take Xanax 3 times a day and have been for years...another condition.I don't recall how I reacted when I first started taking it.Could it be that the trapped air is from something else or from the Xanax lowering the movement of your gut? See what happens without Xanax.Let us know what happens.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I took 1/2 to 1 0.25 mg. pill of Xanax when I was on Zoloft, but when I stopped the Zoloft I no longer needed Xanax to sleep.Anyway, I know I have gas and bloating anyway that does vary from day to day. I wouldn't think any medication could have such a direct effect on gas, but it is very likely that it could have increased your awareness and perception of the pressurous feeling.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I took 1/2 to 1 0.25 mg. pill of Xanax when I was on Zoloft, but when I stopped the Zoloft I no longer needed Xanax to sleep.Anyway, I know I have gas and bloating anyway that does vary from day to day. I wouldn't think any medication could have such a direct effect on gas, but it is very likely that it could have increased your awareness and perception of the pressurous feeling.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Thanks to all who replied to my question. I am glad that some of you are finding relief with xanax. It does seem to be a good drug for relieving anxiety. However, I did stop taking it to see if this latest gas episode would quiet down. Seriously, I don't think that I have ever had so much gas in my whole life, and I've had major gas problems for years. That is my main complaint everytime I go to the doctor...trapped gas and lots of it!!! I was taking librax 3x per day, but it seemed to stop working. Now I am kind of confused on what to take. Fiber worsens the gas, acidophilus worsens the gas, so it's a bad situation. The only thing that really helps is taking an antibiotic. Anyway, thanks again. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be very appreciated. Darlene


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Thanks to all who replied to my question. I am glad that some of you are finding relief with xanax. It does seem to be a good drug for relieving anxiety. However, I did stop taking it to see if this latest gas episode would quiet down. Seriously, I don't think that I have ever had so much gas in my whole life, and I've had major gas problems for years. That is my main complaint everytime I go to the doctor...trapped gas and lots of it!!! I was taking librax 3x per day, but it seemed to stop working. Now I am kind of confused on what to take. Fiber worsens the gas, acidophilus worsens the gas, so it's a bad situation. The only thing that really helps is taking an antibiotic. Anyway, thanks again. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be very appreciated. Darlene


----------

